# So many questions...



## Cossiecol (Sep 28, 2016)

So like many newbies I've started having a look at the excellent threads in here however a few questions still remain.

The Gaggia seems to be the one most people start off with, but tracking one down for under £200 that looks good seems to be quite hard, after buying one it needs to be upgraded with a PID (I think). How is this machine for making multiple cups I.e. Two or three cappuccino's? Is this an issue for single boilers?

or is it simply better to start off with a hx machine as most people seem to upgrade to this anyway?

sorry probably seems very simple questions.

Thanks in advance.

col


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cossiecol said:


> So like many newbies I've started having a look at the excellent threads in here however a few questions still remain.
> 
> The Gaggia seems to be the one most people start off with, but tracking one down for under £200 that looks good seems to be quite hard, after buying one it needs to be upgraded with a PID (I think). How is this machine for making multiple cups I.e. Two or three cappuccino's? Is this an issue for single boilers?
> 
> ...


Set a budget and what requirements you have ( space , size of drinks ) - build in cash for a good grinder and other stuff - new wand - baskets - decent tamper , milk jug , scales . I personally would not be buying a gaggia new . Other options are to look at the sage machines range .

A pid on a gaggia will help it keep temp consistently and help it steam a little better . MrShades on here does a good pid that can be retrofitted .

The limitations with a pidded single boiler are how you can not steam and brew at the same time, and it only has a certain amount of puff for steam. If you are wanting to do lots of big milky drinks , quickly , back to back , then the bottle neck will be the single boiler.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Cossiecol (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks Martin, just thinking when the family are up and wanting coffee. I'll take a look at the range you suggested.


----------

